# No tengo acceso al reloj de hardware (Solucionado)

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, que por cuestiones que no vienen al caso he instalado la Gentoo de nuevo en mi máquina Phenom (M3A32-MVP Deluxe) con una CPU Phenom 9850 Quad-Core 2.5GHz y en el arranque me da el siguiente fallo:

.....

* Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

No se puede acceder al reloj de hardware por ningún método conocido.

Utilice la opción --debug para ver los detalles de la búsqueda para un método de acceso.

* Failed to set the system clock

.....

¿Cómo puedo solucionarlo?

En las otras máquinas que tengo instalada la Gentoo no me ocurre este fallo ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Si es que ...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Bueno, un fallo lo tiene cualquiera ... ¿no?

No se porqué al configurar el kernel (3.0.6-gentoo) estaba desactivado el comanndo relativo al reloj cuando en ninguna de las veces que he tenido que configurarlo nunca tuve ese problema de tener que activarlo, y les prometo que no lo desactive ni queriendo ni sin querer, peero ete ahí que por otro motivo (la red) recompilé el núcleo y ..... et VOILÁ ... problema solucionado.

Gracias por leerme  :Smile: 

----------

